

Ask YC: I have to iron. Where can I quickly find interesting non-fiction video besides ted.com - niels_olson

what I've found so far:
http://ted.com
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/videos-from-defcon-15-hacker-conference/
http://content.nejm.org/misc/videos.shtml<p>Where's more stuff like that? Interestingness and learning.
======
wastedbrains
I just looked through my delicious for tech videos and found these

Learning / Improving your Javascript videos:
[http://www.catonmat.net/blog/learning-javascript-
programming...](http://www.catonmat.net/blog/learning-javascript-programming-
language-through-video-lectures/)

Machine Learnig and AI videos:
[http://freescienceonline.blogspot.com/2007/07/machine-
learni...](http://freescienceonline.blogspot.com/2007/07/machine-learning-and-
artificial.html)

Google Research best of the year:
[http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2006/12/google-
research-p...](http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2006/12/google-research-
picks-for-videos-of.html)

Videos on better public speaking:
[http://isites.harvard.edu/fs/html/icb.topic58703/winston1.ht...](http://isites.harvard.edu/fs/html/icb.topic58703/winston1.html)

A bunch of Free CS videos:
[http://freescienceonline.blogspot.com/2006/06/free-
computer-...](http://freescienceonline.blogspot.com/2006/06/free-computer-
science-video-lecture_24.html)

of course google tech talks: <http://www.youtube.com/user/googletechtalks>

free science videos (not CS focused): <http://www.freesciencelectures.com/>

defcon videos: <https://www.defcon.org/html/links/dc-video.html>

~~~
pkrumins
Hehe. 4 of those links are to my sites. :)

Actually, if you looked more carefully through
<http://freescienceonline.blogspot.com> (the right sidebar), you'd find around
10 posts on computer science videos (not just two you linked to :))

I'd also like to add more recent ones:

Learning Python Videos: [http://www.catonmat.net/blog/learning-python-
programming-lan...](http://www.catonmat.net/blog/learning-python-programming-
language-through-video-lectures/)

Learning Design Patterns Videos: [http://www.catonmat.net/blog/learning-
python-design-patterns...](http://www.catonmat.net/blog/learning-python-
design-patterns-through-video-lectures/)

Defcon 15 conference videos (more than 200):
[http://www.catonmat.net/blog/videos-from-defcon-15-hacker-
co...](http://www.catonmat.net/blog/videos-from-defcon-15-hacker-conference/)

:)

~~~
wastedbrains
Awesome thanks for all the excellent links. I find my way to your posts often,
but didn't realize how often I bookmarked them in delicious.

Keep up the good work.

------
p_alexander
I've turned several TED lovers onto Radiolab (not video, but great content
sure to open your eyes, covers the intersection between science and culture
with very well thought out themed episodes). When I listen to an episode I'm
almost guaranteed a major WTF moment.

<http://www.wnyc.org/shows/radiolab/>

~~~
nose
I agree. Also: <http://www.wnyc.org/shows/studio>

------
osipov
check out google talks:
[http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=engedu&sitesearch=](http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=engedu&sitesearch=)

also at:

<http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=AtGoogleTalks>

For more general topics, I like

<http://bestdocumentaries.blogspot.com/>

------
mechanical_fish
google the "Long Now Foundation."

If you're really hardcore try MIT Open Courseware. If you can iron while
watching SICP and _not_ burn your house down, you are the real thing.

For a lighter version of MIT Open Courseware, Stanford on iTunes has some
decent audio lectures. Not sure if there's any video, though.

~~~
eru
If I know the wizard book by heart - is that considered cheating?

~~~
ajmoir
Potter! Stop bragging, ten points from Gryffindor.

~~~
eru
On the other hand ironing may be a challenge.

------
nertzy
<http://www.confreaks.com/>

Mostly focused on Ruby so far.

Click on one of the events in the right sidebar.

------
herdrick
IT Conversations (<http://itconversations.com/>) has some good interviews and
talks mixed in with the fluff.

------
tgdavies
You don't say what your interests are, but the googletechtalks channel on
YouTube has lots of interesting stuff, not all Computer Science related.

------
shimon
<http://mitworld.mit.edu/>

"MIT World™ is a free and open site that provides on-demand video of
significant public events at MIT. MIT World's video index contains more than
500 videos."

------
ecommercematt
Charlie Rose has over 4000 videos on his YouTube channel, if you're into in-
depth, yet very calm interviews:

<http://youtube.com/user/CharlieRose>

------
DaniFong
This really isn't intended for technical topics, but VideoJug.com is
informative and hilarious. Videos are instructional, and include dating tips,
reading body language, cooking, diy projects, negotiation, etc.

------
humanlever
Check out <https://www.miroguide.com/> for one of the most comprehensive
listings of video feeds you'll find anywhere.

------
phuesken
<http://smashingtelly.com/> Quote from the site: "Smashing Telly is a hand
edited collection of the best free, instantly available TV on the web. Not 30
second clips of a dog on a skateboard, or the millionth person to mime the
Numa song, but classic clips and full length programs, with a focus on
documentaries and non fiction. Smashing Television, not Gimmick Television."

------
Dylanfm
There are quite a few techy/etc. videos from the NZ Webstock conference here:
<http://webstock.org.nz/past/recordings.php>

I've been enjoying them. The latest videos are from the conference held at the
beginning of '08, so they aren't too old. Nat Torkington's, Peter Morville's
and Luke Wroblewski's are all good and (often) front-end focused talks.

------
gregwebs
Not particularly hacker, but great in depth reporting/documentaries. I usually
end up stopping my 'ironing' and just watching the video though.

<http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/view/>

If you are interested in foreign policy, there is <http://foreignexchange.tv/>

------
rms
<http://documentaries.videosift.com/>

------
rudyfink
<http://www.researchchannel.org/prog/>

<http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=techtalks>

------
niels_olson
So this got 53 points on hacker news, 2 points on reddit.

35 comments on hacker news, 2 comments on reddit.

39 links on hacker news, 3 links on reddit, all of which were already in the
hacker news thread.

------
sarosh
Also, see: <http://www.fora.tv>

------
dewoller
Physics for future presidents; entertaining, fun, educational

<http://muller.lbl.gov/teaching/Physics10/PffP.html>

------
sjs382
This isnt video but:
[http://www.tvo.org/TVOsites/WebObjects/TvoMicrosite.woa?bigi...](http://www.tvo.org/TVOsites/WebObjects/TvoMicrosite.woa?bigideas_podcast)

------
neilc
fora.tv is very good, although the talks aren't too technical.
videolectures.net is highly technical though, and also very good (lots of
interesting machine learning talks).

------
rubymaverick
Haven't watched all of these, but the High Perf ones are great:

<http://www.bestechvideos.com/tag/yahoo>

------
chandler
Excepting the terrible execution, <http://expertvillage.com> seems to have a
variety of how-tos.

------
lee
Check out <http://www.scitalks.com> \- many science talks from various
sources.

------
sanj
What's your reason for ironing?! That's way out of the Hacker mainstream!

------
davidw
On television? If you're lucky, and have cable with a few good channels.

------
ajbatac
intruders.tv

------
edw519
<http://www.changethis.com/>

Samples on a whole lot of interesting subjects to get you to buy the whole
video, but just enough the get something out of.

Short, too. Perfect for ironing.

------
jamiequint
bigthink.com

